# 201 Inch LED Tv



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

*The C SEED 201*



> The C SEED 201 column takes 15 seconds to achieve its full height of 4.65 m (15 ft.) with effortless ease. Seven massive LED panels unfold equally soundlessly within the next 25 seconds. A masterpiece of technological sculpture now dominates the scene as it prepares to reveal its brilliant potential to a discerning audience.
> 
> Safely out of the way
> 
> Instead of taking up space when not in use, the C SEED 201 folds up and retreats below ground, where it stays safe and dry in its water-resistant shaft.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Does it come with the car?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be ICBM disguise. :eek2:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm gonna tear out my ballroom and install that in the South Wing of my country house. 

Outside: Hard to get shade just when you need it like the nice average couple in the clip did. 

Nice car, though.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Still prefer my Sony XBR-65HX929 but I agree with Laxguy about the car.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd really prefer not to downsize at this time...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

When I ask at Sam's they said they will not be carrying it any time in the future.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I understand their reasoning. How many people would be willing to buy 5 of them?

I wonder if Geek Squad will calibrate it. They can add backhoe certification to their qualifications.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Just be sure to get the extended service plan.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

If I have to ask what the price of this monster is, I obviously cannot afford it...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, me neither. I'll just save up for the refrigerator with Evernote built in.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

All I gotta say is...


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

screw the car, the chick isn't bad tho :lol:


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> If I have to ask what the price of this monster is, I obviously cannot afford it...


It comes in at just shy of $700,000

http://www.justluxe.com/lifestyle/electronics/feature-1643136.php


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

and 50 already ordered?

I'd insist on free delivery and setup, no stupid mail in rebate. Blue Jeans cable, not Monster.


----------

